# Are these earthworm mounds?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

The largest top two sure look like it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok. I have some areas in my lawn where there's a lot of mud and I see this in that area - just wanted to make sure it wasn't mole crickets or some pest I needed to deal with.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I am surprised I have as many as I do considering it is still winter. Always heard it is a good sign that the soil is healthy.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

gpbrown60 said:


> I am surprised I have as many as I do considering it is still winter. Always heard it is a good sign that the soil is healthy.


Yes, but can also be a little harsh on the soil if it's not pushed back down.

ie: harder to grass to grow in those raised areas. Here in Central FL I see them a few times a week on customers lawns. I am not seeing the mounds breaking down even after a few weeks. Just be sure to flatten them out.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The reel mower definitely takes care of that


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> The reel mower definitely takes care of that


Yes it does. :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It seems to be in thin areas of turf. Not sure which came first, the worms or the thin turf.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> It seems to be in thin areas of turf. Not sure which came first, the worms or the thin turf.


Based upon my observation; the latter. I rarely if ever see it in healthy, thick, lawns.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I know those two areas have quite a bit of clay there, and one of the two gets a good bit of foot traffic.


----------

